# Daily reminders app?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd like to set up an app to remind me to do various things throughout the day, like drinking water, changing laundry, preparing lunches and dinner, exercise, declutter the counter, do dishes, etc. It seems like too much clutter to put into my calendar, an app would be ideal, I'm thinking. Has anyone found something like this that might fit my needs?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Does the Apple calendar allow setting up separate calendars? You could set up a separate calendar for chores and not display it on your default calendar.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't really see how having a separate calendar for chores would make it easier to enter them.  It should be the same thing, whether you enter the reminders in the Calendar app, or in another app.

According to the iPod manual, you can have multiple calendars, and choose which to show, search, etc.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Separate calendar won't make entering things easier, but it should help keep the main calendar less cluttered.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

This might work, it's $5. Too bad I missed their 99 cent sale on the 1st and 2nd. I would have gotten it for dd.

http://www.homeroutines.com/


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Going with a full featured to-do app like Toodledo might be your best option.  You can set notifications in a number of ways--badge on the app icon (the little red & white number in the corner), popup alerts, sounds.  You can set recurring tasks for just about anything you want.  And you can keep the rest of your to-do's, not just your daily ones, in the same place.

Toodledo is a universal app, so you don't need to buy it twice to run on iPhone/iPod AND iPad correctly, and it will sync between devices using their website.  That's been a big plus for me.

It's currently $1.99--50% off the regular price.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use a google calendar, so I hadn't even thought about using the built-in calendar app, that might work nicely.

Thanks for the app recs - I'll check out Toodledo (I might even have that one already, I remember checking it out once) and homeroutines ($5 - yikes!). 

Does anybody use Flylady? I'm thinking of setting myself up my own personalized reminders kind of like how she does with her emails. It's very effective!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I use a google calendar, so I hadn't even thought about using the built-in calendar app, that might work nicely.
> 
> Thanks for the app recs - I'll check out Toodledo (I might even have that one already, I remember checking it out once) and homeroutines ($5 - yikes!).
> 
> Does anybody use Flylady? I'm thinking of setting myself up my own personalized reminders kind of like how she does with her emails. It's very effective!


I was a consistent Flybaby for quite a while, and need to get back in gear with it. I was surprised to see her books aren't yet in ebook format, and that there's no app--seems like there would be.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, that Homeroutines app is amazing!!! That's perfect, just what I want. I can't BELIEVE it was on sale just TWO DAYS ago and I missed it. Aargh!!

Im going to try using Google calendar, that way I can have text prompts sent to me as well. I set it up as a separate calendar that I can hide so it doesn't clutter up my daily events. I like that I can see the text without even turning on the phone. If it doesn't work, I'll try home routines. It's set up to work with Flylady.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've put it on my wish list in AppShopper...hopefully it will come down in price again!

Betsy


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

If it goes down again, please post!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I use todo.  I have daily chores, menu, shopping lists, my son's todo list... 
My entire life is on todo.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I ended up signing up for text messages from Flylady (free), and setting up additional reminders only Google Calendar. I also put homeroutines in my Appshopper wish list. So far it's working really well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I ended up signing up for text messages from Flylady (free), and setting up additional reminders only Google Calendar. I also put homeroutines in my Appshopper wish list. So far it's working really well.


Let me know how the texting works out. While I'm on a 1500 message plan, I think I'd have to bump up another level to unlimited if I started getting her texts too judging by the rate those reminder emails go out.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Flylady's concepts for cleaning, organizing and getting rid of clutter have been very helpful to me.  I haven't used her reminders but will review it and perhaps set it up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Let me know how the texting works out. While I'm on a 1500 message plan, I think I'd have to bump up another level to unlimited if I started getting her texts too judging by the rate those reminder emails go out.


Have the texts go to the iPad....
NM....you have to have one of the carriers...oh, well. I was interested in signing up!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I was a consistent Flybaby for quite a while, and need to get back in gear with it. I was surprised to see her books aren't yet in ebook format, and that there's no app--seems like there would be.


Sink Reflections and Body Clutter do have kindle editions.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Sink Reflections and Body Clutter do have kindle editions.


REALLY? Lordy, I must be dumb as a stone, I checked her site and never did check Amazon. 

Off to go pick up Sink Reflections; I have it in paper somewhere, but I'm not sure where. Obviously I need to restart her system again! LOL


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I was a member of Fly Lady before she had books I think.  It never really helped me much, but maybe when I retire it would.  I'm off to ccheck out her books though.  I really need to declutter...my house, not my body.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have both of those books in paperback.  Haven't read Body Clutter though.  I used to listen to all her internet radio shows.  I need to get back into this too.  She has a facebook page.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That homeroutines app looks fabulous...  Oh, wow.    Now to wait for a sale.

The Flylady books are EXPENSIVE on Kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As I mentioned, I used to get the daily FlyLady emails as reminders, and it *did* help keep me on track.  I actually did it while working full time, and while I never got to the point where I followed it religiously, I did pretty well at it.  Unfortunately I haven't tried it since falling sick, and at the moment, it seems like it'll be a pretty big stretch to make it work.  But heck, I can try--baby steps!   And one thing about this system, there's such a vast online community to tap into.  I bet there's a group of FlyBabies around full of tips on Flying with chronic illnesses too.

Off to shine my bathroom sink, since the kitchen is currently hubby's domain.  LOL

Meanwhile I think I'll mark the HomeRoutines app in AppShopper and wait for a sale...The Flying books are way cheaper on Kindle than on paper, but maybe I think so because I paid $15 for the paper version of Sink Reflections well before it was even available in paper through Amazon.  And it was worth it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm finding the texts much less annoying than the emails. There are annoying ads at the bottom of each text, though. But they work for me. And they stop at 11pm and start at 7:30am, which is great timing for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> As I mentioned, I used to get the daily FlyLady emails as reminders, and it *did* help keep me on track. I actually did it while working full time, and while I never got to the point where I followed it religiously, I did pretty well at it. Unfortunately I haven't tried it since falling sick, and at the moment, it seems like it'll be a pretty big stretch to make it work. But heck, I can try--baby steps!  And one thing about this system, there's such a vast online community to tap into. I bet there's a group of FlyBabies around full of tips on Flying with chronic illnesses too.
> 
> Off to shine my bathroom sink, since the kitchen is currently hubby's domain. LOL
> 
> Meanwhile I think I'll mark the HomeRoutines app in AppShopper and wait for a sale...The Flying books are way cheaper on Kindle than on paper, but maybe I think so because I paid $15 for the paper version of Sink Reflections well before it was even available in paper through Amazon. And it was worth it.


I've never done it completely, but it made a difference for me...I chose to take the "clean the sink" as a metaphor for somewhere else in the house that I try to keep tidy... my hubby also takes care of the kitchen sink.

And I don't wear shoes when I can help it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sink Reflections is 8.25 for Kindle, which I don't consider expensive.  Body Clutter is 12.99 for some reason (publisher price).

I never understood the shoes-on theory, unless you are a parent and have to run outside for emergencies.  I hate when she gets after people on her call-in show about the lace-up shoes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think it has to do with being ready for emergencies.  I think the important thing is to not have to think about where one's shoes are.  Which, if you've been putting things away using the rest of the program, you'll be fine.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I "get" the shoes because it can be an attitude thing for some people.  It doesn't make a huge difference for some people though, I think, and so I tend to think it's something that should be tried but not treated as absolutely mandatory.  And I don't always do lace ups...as a barefoot type, I doubt I even own a pair of lace up shoes any more!  LOL

But I do find that when I get dressed "all the way" including shoes, my brain seems to know that it's time to get in gear and work.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I usually only wear rubber slides indoors or go barefoot.  I can see the importance of not going barefoot if you happen to break a glass or a dish.  I'll wear lace-ups if I'm installing or taking out an air conditioner.  But for vacuuming and other cleaning, nah.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> But I do find that when I get dressed "all the way" including shoes, my brain seems to know that it's time to get in gear and work.


I can see that...but when I wear shoes, my brain just keeps screaming "get them off, get them off....." 

At any rate, we should start a separate FlyLady thread to discuss this, in Not Quite Kindle. As for the daily reminders app, I liked HomeRoutines enough to use some of my iTunes gift card to buy it; I use ToDo for all the other stuff, but the HomeRoutines will let me have all that other stuff in a separate place. And I don't have to do all the scheduling stuff, it's built in.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can see that...but when I wear shoes, my brain just keeps screaming "get them off, get them off....."
> 
> At any rate, we should start a separate FlyLady thread to discuss this, in Not Quite Kindle. As for the daily reminders app, I liked HomeRoutines enough to use some of my iTunes gift card to buy it; I use ToDo for all the other stuff, but the HomeRoutines will let me have all that other stuff in a separate place. And I don't have to do all the scheduling stuff, it's built in.
> 
> Betsy


I think there were two home routines when I checked. One for ipad and one for iphone. Does one work on both?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Home Routines for iPhone will run on both, but you will have to run it doubled, I think.  Home Routines for iPad is a separate app.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I started a flylady thread here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48300.0.html


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Just a quick bump to say Home Routines is on sale for $2.99


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> Just a quick bump to say Home Routines is on sale for $2.99


Wow, thanks, wasn't this like $14.99 or something? great buy no matter what it was.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks.  Any idea how long the sale will go?  We're out of istore credit and need to buy another gift card.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Bumping up as HomeRoutines is on sale again. I just picked up the iPad version for $2.99, thanks to a reminder from my wish list on AppShopper.com.

For those who have either the iPhone or the iPad version, but not both, be aware that there is no true sync function in these apps yet. The closest it gets is that you can do a wifi backup from one device to your computer, and then restore that backup to the other device, again from the computer over wifi. This is not an instantaneous process; in fact, it's pretty kludged together and inefficient.

I have mail in to the devs to see what their timeline is on a sync function.

Edit: I had a reply within an hour--I'm impressed. (though I also may have timed it well to account for time zone differences, they're in Australia, I believe.)



> You'll be pleased to hear that we're working hard on a free website which will support syncing and sharing between multiple devices. It should be available quite soon.


While my personal ideal would be to use something commercially available like Dropbox, having any sync function at all will make this app much more usable for me.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update!!  My appshopper either got ignored or didn't send a normal notification.


----------

